# Plott/Cur X



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking for a Plott and BM Cur cross pup. Anyone out there know of any, please, let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm curious as to why?? Lots of houndsmen running plott dogs in Utah but not too many BM curs. Anytime you start mixing breeds you run a risk, you might get the best of both breeds but you stand an equal chance of getting the worst. The most likely scenario in breeding distant cousin breeds like plots and BM curs is you wind up with a mutt.

My humble opinion of course....;-)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

looking for a coyote decoy dog. I agree you can get a "Mutt", but most so called "purebred" gods came from mixing to get what one needed. I know the Plott is a true breed. As it came from Germany by Mr. plot himself.


----------

